# Question...



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Why when I hit refresh am I getting stuck with it waiting for the icons? seems to be happening alot lately (past week or two)..


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have also noticed it. The last 2 days have been real bad.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Thought it was me...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The image server is getting loaded down because of the CES stuff. It should settle down in the next few days.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mine has been doing it as well....


----------

